# Spicy Carrot Salad



## kadesma (Nov 29, 2012)

We like this with Christmas Eve antipasto or during cold times it fits in nicely with a fritatta. peel 1 lb. of carrots shredd them place in a bowl. whisk together 3 Tab. evoo,2 Tab/ white vinegar,1 clove crushed garlic, 1 tea. sugar, pinch of red pepper flakes add salt and pepper whisk til sugar dissolves.Pour dressing over the carrots add2 tab. fresh chopped mint add more salt and pepper if needed. Chill for an hour. enjoy
kades


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 29, 2012)

Carrot salad sounds good! I always have carrots on hand.Must try!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 29, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Carrot salad sounds good! I always have carrots on hand.Must try!


 I like this one al you do is use raw carrots and shredd. This is yummy with organic carrots small and just picked emmmm.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sounds great!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 16, 2013)

Bumping this since I made 1 c of julienne carrots to have with breakfast. I HATE carrot salad with raisins in it...but wasn't in the mood to eat raw, julienne carrots. I combined about 2 T of It parsley, 2 T of coriander (fresh), the zest from 1/2 Meyer lemon, 2:1 ratio of avocado oil with coconut vinegar, 2 cloves fresh garlic, 1/8 tsp maple syrup, freshly ground pepper, black smoked Hawaiian sea salt (a couple of turns), and a few roasted habenaro pepper flakes, a splash of fish sauce. I chopped everything in my MagicBullet (except the carrots) and dressed the carrots. This kind of carrot salad I like. Thanks for the inspiration. I let that sit for 30 minutes for the flavors to meld while the grains were finishing, dressed with some sliced almonds and chia seeds.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 16, 2013)

I ate 1/2 of the cup while waiting for the grains to finish. It added a nice dimension to my breakfast.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm going to try this, thanks Kades  I've never liked carrots but I've noticed that raw tastes better to me than cooked. This sounds tasty 
I think I'll add some shredded beets too!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks good CWS


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 17, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I'm going to try this, thanks Kades  I've never liked carrots but I've noticed that raw tastes better to me than cooked. This sounds tasty
> I think I'll add some shredded beets too!


I too like raw carrots better than cooked. I didn't think to add beets. I was trying to add "rainbow" color to my breakfast veggies and went for the carrots.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 18, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I too like raw carrots better than cooked. I didn't think to add beets. I was trying to add "rainbow" color to my breakfast veggies and went for the carrots.


 
They are sweeter  The beets are lovely in carrot salad, the younger the beets the better. Looks very pretty too!

I tried this salad as a side last night, very tasty


----------



## taxlady (Mar 18, 2013)

I would have never thought of garlic and pepper flakes with carrot salad. I like the sound of this.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 18, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I would have never thought of garlic and pepper flakes with carrot salad. I like the sound of this.


It was really good--I know you don't like cilantro and I don't think kades had cilantro in hers. I didn't have fresh mint, but I had fresh It. parsley and cilantro.  I used maple syrup (and that was literally a drop smaller than the fingernail on my pinky, but one could leave that out. I didn't want to use sugar since I've been off sugar for months). I played with it and really liked it. Started with the julienned carrots (have one of those "peelers" that makes julienne carrots faster than I can cut them), garlic, ground pepper, and Hawaiian smoked salt and then added another ingredient, tasted, added another layer of flavor, tasted it (hence the reason I only had 1/2 c left when breakie was ready). You can leave out the fish sauce--again that was a splish. Afterwards, I thought I could have added a couple of drops of sesame oil. I've been trying to use some other oils besides EVOO. I also had this bottle of coconut vinegar, but any vinegar would work, except maybe malt. I added the nuts and the chia seeds for "plating appeal." But I liked the layer the almonds added...couldn't really taste the chia seeds.

I could see using fresh tarragon instead of mint...or with some grated jalapeno pepper instead of the pepper flakes. Lots of possibilities. Or even fresh dill (leave out the fish sauce) or grated ginger...


----------



## kadesma (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the new ideas guys. can't wait to try them.
kades


----------

